# Mac Mini M1 Apple Silicon + OBS 26.0.2 work GREAT with some issue



## voceradio (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi, I'm Paolo from Italy.
I'm working with OBS 26.0.2 on a new Mac Mini M1 with 8GB ram and 515GB ssd.
I've connected 4 Logitech c920 webcam with some overlay FX with alpha channel (compressed in ProRes 444).
For save and recall the PRESETS of my webcam Logitech automatically, I use the app WebcamSetting (available on AppStore).

My internet connection is very slow (0.9-1.5mbit upload) but I can live stream over YouTube and record the Master High Quality version on my Samsung T1 1TB (connected in USB C) at the same time.
I've also create some virtual movements on my webcam with the beautiful plugin MOVE TRANSITION.
At the same time I can share my second monitor with web contents on Safari and play background music with Apple app "Music".
I've connected Stream Deck XL to change my scenes.
I've connected my RODECASTER PRO for compress my voice and mix the audio of the streaming.

With this set I can do my Live Stream alone and I'm so happy.

If you want to see the result, this is the link:






						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtu.be
				




Sometimes, OBS crash (probably because is still INTEL version) and sometimes I must Quit the App and restart because some functions don't work.
I'm waiting the new version of OBS for Apple Silicon... but this Mac work very fine!

Let me know your tips and advice.
Thanks,
Paolo :)


----------



## JohnBBeta (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## rio197 (Jan 23, 2021)

That's useful information, thank you for posting. And your stream looks great!


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 24, 2021)

Bravo.


----------

